# Recording with snd_emu10k1



## adamk (May 26, 2011)

Has anyone managed to get recording from a microphone working with snd_emu10k1?  Over here it craps out:


```
[ adamk@memory - ~/Documents ]: rec output.wav

Input File     : '/dev/dsp' (ossdsp)
Channels       : 2
Sample Rate    : 48000
Precision      : 16-bit
Sample Encoding: 16-bit Signed Integer PCM

In:0.00% 00:00:00.00 [00:00:00.00] Out:0     [      |      ]        Clip:0    rec FAIL sox: `/dev/dsp' lsx_readbuf: Invalid argument
In:0.00% 00:00:00.00 [00:00:00.00] Out:0     [      |      ]        Clip:0    
Done.
```

mixer shows:


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  45:45
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to   0:0
Mixer line     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mic      is currently set to  68:68
Mixer cd       is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  78:78
Mixer igain    is currently set to  78:78
Mixer ogain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer line1    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phin     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phout    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer video    is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic
```

The progress bar never moves in audacity if I try to record. 

This works fine with snd_emu10kx, but that driver has separate pcm/dsp devices for the front and rear ports, which is something I don't want.

EDIT:

This shows up in dmesg when I try to record:


```
pcm0: chn_read(): pcm0:record:dsp0.r1: record interrupt timeout, channel dead
pcm0: chn_read(): pcm0:record:dsp0.r1: record interrupt timeout, channel dead
pcm0: chn_read(): pcm0:record:dsp0.r1: record interrupt timeout, channel dead
```


----------

